# How to buy antivenoms?



## jikustik (Jun 10, 2010)

Guys, i just bought 2 venomous snakes which are Gaboon viper & Crotalus Simus Rattlesnake. I'm just wondering how could i get/buy the antivenoms for those two snakes???
I'm located in Indonesia and the antivenoms aren't available here. Just want to do preventive for safety. 
Please give me info about this. Thanks before.. :2thumb:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

jikustik said:


> Guys, i just bought 2 venomous snakes which are Gaboon viper & Crotalus Simus Rattlesnake. I'm just wondering how could i get/buy the antivenoms for those two snakes???
> I'm located in Indonesia and the antivenoms aren't available here. Just want to do preventive for safety.
> Please give me info about this. Thanks before.. :2thumb:


Im not sure with your country but i know here i dont think you can buy antivenom plus antivenom has a very short shelf life are you sure none of your hospitals in indonesia stock antivenom i would give them a call or go and see them and ask would be the best bet


----------



## jikustik (Jun 10, 2010)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Im not sure with your country but i know here i dont think you can buy antivenom plus antivenom has a very short shelf life are you sure none of your hospitals in indonesia stock antivenom i would give them a call or go and see them and ask would be the best bet


i haven't checked directly to the hospitals in my country. I just heard from my friends among reptile lovers that there are no antivenoms for those two snakes, the reason is those venomous snakes are imported from outside my country and the hobbies of these venomous snakes are still limited.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

i think the best bet would be to make a thread on the venomus section of the forum were some very well known keepers talk they should be able to give you better advice then i can


----------



## jikustik (Jun 10, 2010)

xxstaggyxx said:


> i think the best bet would be to make a thread on the venomus section of the forum were some very well known keepers talk they should be able to give you better advice then i can


ok, thanks for the info and advice. Appreciate it...


----------



## lando (Mar 18, 2011)

You can purchase antivenom/antivenin for those two snakes and many more from Mexico. Their is a web site that keeps many of my friends safe from the venomous pet snakes they have.Here is the link http://www.antivenomandvaccine.com The have antivenom from a world known laboratory and it has a 5 year shelf life. Also the risk is very minimal compaired to other antivenoms 0-1% risk. So friend try not to get bit but if you do you can now be prepared if you contact them.


----------



## yokfa2004 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Antivenom*

As i was looking before i found this one I hope to help someone.
You can buy it on the official antivenom website (red cross)
Snake-Antivenin.com | SNAKE ANTIVENOM STORE BY RED CROSS
No difficult process as other places...
But if you know a shop with more species please tell me also.
Thanks.


----------

